# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Asertywność w pracy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy znacie jakieś skuteczne metody na to aby być asertywnym w pracy?
Czy w ogóle można nauczyć się asertywności i jak być asertywnym?

Często mam dużo pracy, i zamiast powiedzieć "nie" kiedy inni proszą mnie o wykonanie dodatkowych zadań, to ja oczywiście zgadzam się i siedzę później po godzinach. Nie wiem, ale jakoś nie potrafię się przeciwstawić i walczyć o swoje.


Proszę o pomoc.

----------

